# Wiko Rainbow won't boot



## TCagN27 (Apr 17, 2016)

I have already 3 smartphones Wiko rainbow in my hands with the same problem and I just can't figure out what to do to solve this problem.
When I try to turn on the phone, it freezes once the logo "rainbow" shows up. I tried to reset to factory settings but it did nothing. I tried to connect it to my PC, wich runs windows 10, but after five seconds it deconnects automatically. What can I do?
Thanks.


----------

